# Betta Poems



## maystable (Oct 29, 2013)

Well, I've heard I'm a real talented poem writer. So I would like to try it out with betta fish. I'm doing free betta poems, with a max. of 2 bettas per user. I would rather you doing a betta who has passed on, since I love writing about sad things (I know, I'm wired). It might take me a few days, but should be done under a week.


----------

